# How big is your...



## Prime (Nov 9, 2008)

...Music collection?

Mine is nearing 4GB.


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Around 6 GB, but I only listen to about 2/3 of it.


----------



## agimann (Nov 9, 2008)

i think 20 gigs or so


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine personally is little over 40 GB's..

But my dad was into Jukebox business for some time, and he has over 1 TB of music!


----------



## Prime (Nov 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Around 6 GB, but I only listen to about 2/3 of it.



Yeah. I hardly listen to all of mine


----------



## Zenith94 (Nov 9, 2008)

9 inches


----------



## CPhantom (Nov 9, 2008)

On this computer, I have 9.73 GB of music

on my other computer, I think it's a little over 100GB or so, give or take.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 9, 2008)

title of thread disturbed by for a while then..... shivers..... 
well mine is about 12 gig, not counting music videos


----------



## JKR Firefox (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> 9 inches



I think you missed something...

On Topic: I have 20GB's of music but since I'm steadily going thru and deleting the songs I don't like, it will be less and less as time goes on until I download some more.


----------



## Seven (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> 9 inches


...Of stacked-up CDs.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 9, 2008)

37 GBs

I need a new iPod, I'm out of room.


----------



## Jax (Nov 9, 2008)

7 GB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very picky when it comes to music...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2008)

Something like 5-6gb of it, but I rarely listen more than 1gb of music.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 9, 2008)

98.9 gigs currently.  We spin every CD we get our hands on into our music library, whether we like the music or not.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 9, 2008)

30 GB~ somewhere there.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

A little bit under 600meg


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 9, 2008)

14,9gig


----------



## Jockel (Nov 9, 2008)

40gb - but not just "i put on every stuff i can get".
its all music i like. and i am very picky about music. ^^"


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

10.39 gb 
soon will add more as they come out


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> 9 inches


LMAO xD


----------



## ackers (Nov 9, 2008)

Over 2gb in mp3 (excluding flac files as they are huge).

I have 1.29gb in music from just one band. Feeder of course!


----------



## Daois (Nov 9, 2008)

I have about 127GB of music.
I used to be really into music while I was in college, so I would always buy/download/borrow from friends CDs and rip them to my computer.

My 80GB iPod only has about 28GB used space on it, but that stays in my car hooked to the stereo on random.. and my iPod touch has even less music on it, but it's mostly what I like since I keep that with me all the time.


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 9, 2008)

Only 390mb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I needs more music.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm VERY picky about music, as in there's a lot of genres I don't listen to that are popular (rock, metal, pop, rap, etc). I hate that, since it ruins my music experience not being able to listen to what others listen and being called a reject once again for having different and weird music tastes.

on topic, around 5.6GB


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 9, 2008)

100GB of course. I am a music man.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 9, 2008)

Why is everyone assuming that anything under 10 gigs is a small music collection?
People with 600gig collections probably don't even listen to 5% of it. A lot of these people are those who download whole albums just to get one song.

On-topic: The most I ever had was about 11gigs but that got wiped a while back and now I've got about 8 gigs. Most of which are OST's to games and animes.


----------



## da_head (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm super picky about my music collection, i only have about 2gb. i never understood the point of having like 10000 songs on ur mp3 player, pretty pointless.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 9, 2008)

5.73 GB.

I still have to rip about 2 dozens of disc. 

I bet the people here who have a really big music collections has albums included in their collection but they only listen to the most popular songs in it i.e. You have an album that has 17 songs but you only listen to 4 of those songs because they are the most well-known ones.

Well I got a couple of those albums and I only listen to 10 out of 24 of them.


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 9, 2008)

About 250GB.  I own a lot of CD's (I used to DJ a pirate radio station in college) and my friends and I would have Senuti parties where we'd dump the contents of each others' ipods and go "shopping" for music.  Also, whenever I would be underway on the ship, I'd borrow friends' CD folders and rip the contents while working to my laptop.  I've got a little of everything with no overlapping songs.  A lot of obscure and out of print music that I'm very proud of.  And all of it is catalogged properly and I have a backup drive with the same contents just in case the one I'm currently using fails.


----------



## Sappoide (Nov 9, 2008)

My music collection reaches almost 7GB and some of it is composed by OST from various VG (I got the OSTs of the two chapters of Ouendan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## omegableach (Nov 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> ...Music collection?
> 
> Mine is nearing 4GB's.


LOl, I almost regretted clicking on this thread "how big is your" and you know the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep deleting my songs so I have maybe around 512mb


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 9, 2008)

75.7 gig


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2008)

5.64 GB.

My brother has 40 GB, and he listens to it all.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 9, 2008)

Around 45GB..


----------



## enarky (Nov 9, 2008)

Around 100 GByte, scattered over three HDDs. I'm pretty picky with what goes into my collection, all of it is MP3 in V0, V2, APX and APS quality, only CBR I tolerate are scene rips from before 2004 and "old" rips from before I found out how to encode good quality MP3s (but they get replaced one by one, too). What's non-scene and coming from "untrusted" sources was checked for transcodes.

I'm also quite proud that I've currently listened to ~95% of my collection, keeping track with Amarok & last.fm. What I don't like has to go, but I usually only download stuff that I read about beforehand, so the signal to noise ratio of my downloads is pretty good.

Did I mention that I like listening to music? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT]
Just calculated the complete size and... ahem, it has grown quite a bit since I did that last time. Currently I have 142 GByte of MP3s on my HDDs.


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 9, 2008)

2.17 GB 
and i consider myself a Music-fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(no srsly, 30 GB o_o?)


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 9, 2008)

2,42GB

And I only listen to 168mb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, now I see why it's 2.42GB, my old music collection where I never listen to from my MP3 backup is in the music folder =)


----------



## Anakir (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 6gb of music files. I actually listen to all, if not, majority of them. I load it all on my mp4 player and put it on shuffle. I hardly change the song that's on, unless I just don't feel like listening to it on that certain day.

I don't delete because I may get addicted to my old songs someday again.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 9, 2008)

Around the 50 gig i listen too much music


----------



## moozxy (Nov 9, 2008)

17~gb


----------



## double_vision (Nov 9, 2008)

i think i have 3 songs? maybe a few more....


----------



## pasc (Nov 9, 2008)

8,74 GB mixed music, I got a kinda weird music taste, listen to bands and stuff that doesn't fit together.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 9, 2008)

liek 70GB or something. But I'm only listening like to 2GB of it frequently


----------



## Law (Nov 9, 2008)

22GB~ in one folder, maybe about 10GB~ spread across the other drives.


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 9, 2008)

100 gig of MP3s, 30 gig of FLAC on a seperate back up drive.


----------



## Nyutan (Nov 9, 2008)

6.4GB


----------



## jargus (Nov 9, 2008)

Around 12-15 GB. Most of it from games.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 9, 2008)

lil' less than 400 gigs.
Mind you, I started collecting about twenty years ago, at the dawn of CDs. Had like three hundred CDs at the time. The change from "buy" to "not buy" was purely based on available space at the time. Each album is a memory, each genre is an era in my life; used to like most kinds of music, but never really liked hanging out with people who listen to only one type of music.

After burning my 300th cd of MP3, three friends and I decided to merge our collections, tidy up the filenames, tidy up the ID3s, and download the covers for each album. About 4500 albums got the treatment. Most batch jobs had to be divided in order to carry out most operations, and even nowadays, I can't plug the hard drive to anything running WMP or any crappy "I have to generate a library of your files before I can read them" music prog.
Over the years, some data got deteriorated, some oooold 112k albums were replaced by VBR versions, but overall I'm pretty happy with my collection.
Figure in two-three years, when portable devices get access to humongous amounts of space, I'll finally be ready to carry it all in my pocket


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 9, 2008)

About 5-6GB.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chucked most of it..


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 9, 2008)

According to WinAmp, 650MB. I remove all the songs I don't really listen to often, so probably 1GB. Not much. Most in 320kbps.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 9, 2008)

VGM/Anime OST's collection is about 50GB's... its like 13-15~ DVD's of mp3's


----------



## Banger (Nov 9, 2008)

About 220 gigs or so, would have more but space is a major issue.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

Used to be about 9 gigs, but erased about 7 gigs, realizing I only listened about a gig and half of songs.

Then, I switched to FLAC, and it's at 6 gigs now, with less than 1/4 of what I originally had. About 8 gigs will be soon added, when a lot of the stuff I'm downloading are finished.


----------



## Christen (Nov 9, 2008)

25.4 GB

All rock and metal, high quality audio.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 9, 2008)

30-35GBs on my computer, constantly growing.

My father has about 700 Vinyls that I listen to sometimes as well.


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 9, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> 9 inches



lol man, just lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got like 10 gigs but I barely listen to it.


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fixed- I just quoted my self


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 9, 2008)

12 Gigabyte on my Ipod and 35 on my library


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha I still can't believe how people an have music libraries of over 50GB... well maybe cause they like every music genre ever existed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you guys actually listen to all of it or just keep huge libs to show off/just for fun?


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 9, 2008)

I have like 9 gigs but I only actually listen to about a fraction of it. Some songs just get so overplayed that you don't want to listen to them anymore, etc.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2008)

2gb, I don't get full albums though, and I listen to all the stuff I have.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 10, 2008)

6.2 Gigs, but I don't even listen to half of it though.


----------



## Carnivean (Nov 10, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Haha I still can't believe how people an have music libraries of over 50GB... well maybe cause they like every music genre ever existed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've listened to everything I have out of the 100 gigs at least once.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Nov 10, 2008)

I only have 5 gb 
Cant compete with you guys


----------



## Harpuia (Nov 10, 2008)

About 108GB total (just checked)

Holy shit I didn't even know I've exceeded 100GB LOL.

I've been in and out of music phases.. Rock, Alt. Rock, Screamo, Various Metal, Jrock, Jpop, Kpop, Cpop, Rap, Hip-Hop, Trance, Hardcore Trance, Hardstyle off the top of my head.


----------



## enarky (Nov 10, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Haha I still can't believe how people an have music libraries of over 50GB... well maybe cause they like every music genre ever existed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you spend a lot of time listening to music a big collection doesn't seem so big anymore. I also believe in the "album" concept, I only listen to complete albums.

On the other hand, I don't get people who listen to single tracks only (and they might even narrow that down to only one genre). You don't really like an artists music, but you're listening to one single track over and over again? That time is better spend by searching for artists and genres whose music you *really* enjoy, in my honest opinion. It takes a while and a lot of listening work to develop a real taste for what you like and what you don't like, but once you know that listening is a lot more pleasurable.

You just have to get active yourself, it's a bit harder then just turning up the radio and surrounding yourself with mainstream music.

The point is, there is _so much_ music out there, it'd really be a waste to throw your time away on stuff you don't like. Through the internet we all have access to the biggest music archive in history of mankind. Nearly everything is there, for free, just has to be taken up. We're looking at ~90 years of recorded music here. The only thing I'm wondering about is that my music collection is still so _small_.


----------



## updowners (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

6.96 GBs!


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, Dont listen to much of mine..


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 10, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> 9 inches



hey!!! I was just about to post that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........................


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got something like 25GB of music.  It's a pretty eclectic collection too.  I’ve got everything from Bob Marley to AC/DC.  Ah, good times.


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 10, 2008)

300gb
including 3 hard drives EDITortable
and thats still not enough
I NEED MORE!!!!!!!
MORE!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

6,168,408,184 bytes


----------



## Shinji (Nov 10, 2008)

in the process of revamping my collection, but i'm at about... 30.14 GB.  Add another 1-2 GB that I'm transferring from a friends' computer.  doing album art/album compilations all at once is a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (according to iTunes (14.2 days worth of music!)

as far as what i actually listen to...maybe half that...its so hard to get through it all.  Discographys ftw!


----------



## Forstride (Nov 10, 2008)

A little over 1 GB.


----------



## Xta Large (Nov 12, 2008)

131.63 gigs, mostly FLAC with some MP3 (nothing below 190kbps). What and Waffles win it hardcore.


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've listened to all of my stuff.  Constantly on the lookout for more, too.  I've got everything from noise/IDM/ambient to Terrorcore/Death Metal to Latin/Salsa/Bossa Nova to tribal African to American Blues/Jazz/Fusion to Black power/Underground/Gangster Hip-Hop to Dancehall/Roots/Dub to Intelligent/Jazzstep to Soul/Funkadelic/R&B to spoken word to industrial to DJ/Turntablism to comedy albums to subliminal/hypnosis even muthafukin Country/Bluegrass.  I believe there are true artisans in every field of "music".  If you love it, you will hunt down what you need.  I also subscribe to the notion that a true artist/band can craft at least one good album.  One track is like dumb luck (even though there are historically a lot of those at least on the pop charts).


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 21, 2008)

around 140gb's, kinda pissed they stoped making the 160gb iPod classic.


----------



## Gore (Nov 21, 2008)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> I've got something like 25GB of music.  It's a pretty eclectic collection too.  I’ve got everything from *Bob Marley to AC/DC*.  Ah, good times.


That's not a very good example of a vast range of genre.

Mine is just over a gig. I'm starting to get into albums, as of recent. Getting rid of my single tracks replacing them with the whole album. I like it better.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 22, 2008)

OVER 9000 GB


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 22, 2008)

I think about 50 GB around there? All metal, it's what drives me

I still have about 30 more discographies of bands I want to download....

and some jazz I have yet to download, I'm really starting to dig jazz


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 22, 2008)

size doesnt matter , how you use it does


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

I use mine to rock out all the time


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 22, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> 300gb
> including 3 hard drives EDITortable
> and thats still not enough
> I NEED MORE!!!!!!!
> MORE!!!!



Man

I am jealous ):


----------



## Maybe (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL like 700 mb


----------



## Myke (Nov 22, 2008)

about 40 gigs, give or take a few


----------



## Snooby (Nov 22, 2008)

ive got about 80gb. I like FLAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but 320kbps is alright too


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 22, 2008)

lol
i just got 5 new hardrives
now i got like 8tb's

*Posts merged*

lol
i just got 5 new hardrives
now i got like 8tb's
and im still not satisfied

*Posts merged*

whoops


----------



## Snooby (Nov 22, 2008)

8tb of music? that is quite a lot


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 22, 2008)

5GB. I am very picky aboot mah musics.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Nov 22, 2008)

5,15GB i really need new stuff


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 22, 2008)

My two "main" music folders are 183gigs combined, and I've got another few GBs of music scattered on my HDDs, so overall I've got around 190gigs of music. It's mostly MP3s encoded with 192kbps, that makes it roughly 3 months worth of music, and I've listened to ~98% of it at least once, and multiple times to most of the stuff.

8TBs of music? Come on. Unless it's all encoded losslessly, there's no way you could listen to that much music even in a decade. Literally. It's 10 1/2 years of music encoded in 192kbps, or 6 years of music encoded in 320kbps. Considering that HDDs with 1TB of storage space haven't been around for that long, and you'd need a shitload of HDDs with storage spaces of 500GBs or less, that really sounds unbelievable. Pics or it didn't happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, I do realize that _having_ 10 years of music doesn't mean that you've listened to all of it, but what's the point of having that much, then?


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have 'round 2 gigs last time I checked, I have more sheet music than recorded (cello player). Most of it is video game music, and good 'ol classical.


----------



## Captin (Nov 22, 2008)

A little over 9.5Tb. over 18,000 albums. All in lossless FLAC format not crappy MP3's.


----------



## BlueBX (Nov 23, 2008)

Close to 1gb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am very picky with my music (one song from one band/singer, sometimes two)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2008)

47.5GB

I don't listen to most of it. Mainly johnny cash, AC-DC, Jack Johnson, and some others


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 23, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> My two "main" music folders are 183gigs combined, and I've got another few GBs of music scattered on my HDDs, so overall I've got around 190gigs of music. It's mostly MP3s encoded with 192kbps, that makes it roughly 3 months worth of music, and I've listened to ~98% of it at least once, and multiple times to most of the stuff.
> 
> 8TBs of music? Come on. Unless it's all encoded losslessly, there's no way you could listen to that much music even in a decade. Literally. It's 10 1/2 years of music encoded in 192kbps, or 6 years of music encoded in 320kbps. Considering that HDDs with 1TB of storage space haven't been around for that long, and you'd need a shitload of HDDs with storage spaces of 500GBs or less, that really sounds unbelievable. Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> ...



The majority of it is probably lossless, people with large music collections generally don't settle for the low quality that 192 kbps brings. I'm surprised that you encode at 192, someone of your musical caliber (190 gigs of mp3s has to count for something) usually would take 320kbps/V0 mp3s as the very lowest quality they have, the rest being lossless. That's what I usually do, though I have a fair amount of 192 mp3s from my dad and such and I can definately hear the difference :I


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 23, 2008)

(hope this gets merged)



			
				Captin said:
			
		

> A little over 9.5Tb. over 18,000 albums. All in lossless FLAC format not crappy MP3's.



Damn that's a lot of albums. I am jealous of that and your ridiculous download speed


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Nov 23, 2008)

About 5 GB


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 23, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like I _chose_ to have 192kbps MP3s. I've got tons of live recordings and stuff, and when there's no 320kbps/FLAC version of it around, then so be it.


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have a clue how much "data" is on a record, so I couldn't say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too bad my old record player isn't very good. I listened to Beatles music on it for a long time (mom gave me the records), but now I just DL their music since I have all the old songs. This may be weird, but I actually prefer to play the music in the old bad quality than the new CD quality. Nostalgia is blinding I guess, but there's a certain charm to the low quality of a record player... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, i'm a sucker for very old music from 1980's or before. I don't like new music much.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 23, 2008)

12.9GB. Been getting all the music I procured of the internet on CD's so it will get bigger as I rip to FLAC.


----------



## Neko (Nov 23, 2008)

10GB atm and I got like 3GB on my mp3 player. It would be much smaller if I didn'T change my taste of music like every two months. :S


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Nov 23, 2008)

My music collection is probably around ~6-7 GB.

I listen to about half of it often.


----------



## science (Nov 23, 2008)

23 GB. It used to be like... 60 GB or something, but I cleaned it down to what I listen to


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 23, 2008)

6 gb,should be 8 but I deleated alot.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

I expected the word dick to be presented instead of  "..." ... It wasnt.

about a 1GB and a half (1.5 GB)


----------

